# A Letter from the Rainbow Bridge



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I saw this on Facebook, and thought it was so beautiful!
Warning: You will cry!


A Letter from the Rainbow Bridge

Hi, Mum and Dad, 
Now that I’ve been across The Rainbow Bridge for a couple weeks, they said I should write a letter home. Sorry, mum, but I’m so busy ‘across the bridge’ that I haven’t thought of home much. They said it’s okay and that you would understand. I hope you do. (I think you will.)
Remember that night when I wasn’t feeling very well and we were all crying? I don’...t remember much, but I do remember seeing and hearing all of you and feeling your touches and hugs…I remember hearing “we love you” and that one last command of “Go through”. I didn’t know what you meant, so I turned around and walked through the fog that was in front of me. I saw the biggest bridge I’ve ever seen! And so many friends on the other side of it! They were all playing with toys and balls! You were right to tell me to go there!
My feet kept moving forward, but my heart kept pulling me back. Your touches became lighter and lighter and I wanted to come back and nudge your hands for more love, but I was overcome by this feeling of curiosity for the happy place over the bridge! My feet started moving on their own, like a gentle breeze was moving them forward for me! I can’t explain it, but I had no doubt that it was the right thing to do!
So, I walked across that big, huge bridge by myself! I looked for you, because you’re always by my side, walking with me, but this was different. I didn’t have a collar around my neck or a leash connecting me to you ~ I was ‘free’! Even though you weren’t there with me, I never felt alone! I actually felt like I had a huge cape of love wrapped around my body and the more I walked, the easier it was to breathe! So, I kept walking! And I would feel more warmth in the big hug, so I kept on walking! I eventually made it over the big bridge – I did it by myself, mum!
When I got here, all of my new friends greeted me and helped me walk off the bridge ~ it was so cool! They gave me a pair of wings and said that I was now a Guardian Angel!
What I’ve learned over these past few weeks has been amazing and nothing like I’ve seen before! We’re all the same up here ~ we all have wings and we all have Forever People to watch over ~ that’s YOU, mum!You’re my Forever Person and I’m your Forever Dog! We had such a great life together and I do miss you a LOT, but please know that I am so happy in my new home across The Bridge!
I’ll send you another Earth Angel so you won’t be alone. Give them your whole heart, like you gave it to me. I’ll check in every so often to make sure they treasure your love ~ I always did! When you miss me, think of a rainbow and know I’m on the other side of it, waiting to walk with you again. I’ll always be in your heart. I love you, mum! Time for me to go play

Here I am......see me !!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you Karen for posting this, I saw it on Facebook and cried and have just done so again, it is beautiful though. I hope so much that Barnaby is watching over me, I miss him!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I saw it on FB too and cried and yes, I cried again. It is beautiful. I hope and pray that Gambler is watching over me along with my other golden angels. I do feel very confident that Barnaby and Gambler have become good friends.
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really beautiful Karen, thanks for posting this. 
Hope it brings comfort those who need it.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dog Angels*

I know that pur Dogs Gizmo and Munchkin sent us Smooch and Snobear, and Smooch and Snobear sent us Tonka and Tucker!!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you Karen for posting this. 
You warned but just the Hi Mom was enough to start the tears. I do hope Mel is happy where she is now with all her friends.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you. This is beautiful.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh Karen, thank you. That's beautiful.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you Karen,

You made a big tough guy bawl his eyes out with that. I can't contain my emotions post heart surgery so it isn't hard to get that fountain flowing but that was beautifully written and so therapeutic. Awesome.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm very glad I read this. I debated because you warned. But your posts are always very positive and upbeat so I read it. Of course I also cried right from the start. It is is so beautiful...so hopeful.

Thank you for posting this Karen.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I so believe this is true. They are all having a ball and waiting for us!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is beautiful. Thank you for posting!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful to read*

I am sorry this made everyone cry, but I also think it is so true!
It should say, Hi Mum and Dad, though.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> I am sorry this made everyone cry, but I also think it is so true!
> It should say, Hi Mum and Dad, though.


Karen, I added Dad, thank you again for posting this, it's so beautiful. :wavey:


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

What a lovely letter. I could hear Oakley's voice through my tears. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG - thank you for sharing, and yes you were right - the tears are now flowing freely


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Just saw this today and it does get you teary-eyed.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is so beautiful. It makes me think of something I did about 9-10years ago. Two friends on another forum lost their goldenes days apart. I was ordering a Rainbow Bridge band for myself in memory of Hunter (my avatar) that I had lost at age 4 years, 2 months to Proheart6. I ordered one from each of them. They are just like a wide rubber band and are colored like a rainbow and the Raingbow Bridge on them.

Well, I wrote each a letter from their lost dog, and I did it much like this. but a little different. I did start it Dear Mom, this is Finn, and went on how he (or she)(I can't recall the name of the female, who was the other)had met another really sweet golden up named Hunter up there and how he had told them about me and they had told him about their moms and how much they missed them. But they were happy there playing on the soft green grass, drinking from the fresh water in the every clear creek, they had so much good food and it was fun meeting all these dogs and cats and making friends. When they went to sleep at night they dreamed of their mom and of the day they would be together again. etc, etc.

When I mailed them I put the dog's name and Rainbow Bridge and % of my address. Both cried, they said, but both loved the letter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3 Goldens*



3 goldens said:


> That is so beautiful. It makes me think of something I did about 9-10years ago. Two friends on another forum lost their goldenes days apart. I was ordering a Rainbow Bridge band for myself in memory of Hunter (my avatar) that I had lost at age 4 years, 2 months to Proheart6. I ordered one from each of them. They are just like a wide rubber band and are colored like a rainbow and the Raingbow Bridge on them.
> 
> Well, I wrote each a letter from their lost dog, and I did it much like this. but a little different. I did start it Dear Mom, this is Finn, and went on how he (or she)(I can't recall the name of the female, who was the other)had met another really sweet golden up named Hunter up there and how he had told them about me and they had told him about their moms and how much they missed them. But they were happy there playing on the soft green grass, drinking from the fresh water in the every clear creek, they had so much good food and it was fun meeting all these dogs and cats and making friends. When they went to sleep at night they dreamed of their mom and of the day they would be together again. etc, etc.
> 
> When I mailed them I put the dog's name and Rainbow Bridge and % of my address. Both cried, they said, but both loved the letter.


What a lovely thing you did!!


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you for posting this. I never saw this version, it is beautiful and I know my bridge son Winston is watching over me and he will always be in my heart.


----------



## maddiemallorysmom (Apr 8, 2016)

I just lost Maddie yesterday and yes, this made me cry, but I am glad I read it. It will help me deal with the grief and the void I am feeling Thank you...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

maddiemallorysmom said:


> I just lost Maddie yesterday and yes, this made me cry, but I am glad I read it. It will help me deal with the grief and the void I am feeling Thank you...


I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Maddie.


----------

